# D12-100: Weather Channel/zip code issues



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi all,

Before I spend 45 minutes on the phone with D*, I thought I'd ask here first. 

I have a standard definition D12-100 receiver. It works great. There is one problem...

Every time I put The Weather Channel on (362), my local forecast is NOT shown for my area. Every single time I tune, I get the forecast for 90245 (guessing that's CA). 

I can change the zip code manually, and then it catches up & shows the local forecast. Should I tune away from TWC, either to local channels or other standard channels, when I come *back* to TWC, the zip code changes on its own again back to 90245.

Same is true when I power down the receiver overnight/turn it back on the next morning. Shows the wrong zip code.

In the Setup screen, my correct zip code is shown. I check it all the time. When I press the "Active" button, it also shows the INCORRECT zip code and INCORRECT weather forecast. 

Truth be told, I don't rely on D* for weather/TWC. I have enough gadgets/computers for that. It's just a pet peeve that I have to do this every single time I want something local from TWC.

I have the TC+ package or whatever it's called now. Local channels too. No premiums. I also DO NOT have a land-based telephone line, we use mobile phones only. Am wondering if this is the problem...or if it's something more insidious. 

Thanks in advance. I haven't found anything online pertaining to this issue in the searches I've done.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

BearsFan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Before I spend 45 minutes on the phone with D*, I thought I'd ask here first.
> 
> ...


Since the D12 is not a DVR I recommend you reset everything and start from scratch. Before you do, make sure you write down all the channels in your favorites lists because they will be gone. Also, make a note of the satellite settings on the INFO & TEST screen because you will have to re-enter them.

Then go to setup, choose reset, and reset EVERYTHING. The receiver should restart and ask you to enter the satellite settings (which you wrote down). Part of the questioning should be your ZIP code. That gets stored in the receiver's memory and is used for The Weather Channel and other things.

Good luck!!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If I am not mistaken you can redo the satellite dish intallation only and it gives you the prompt to change the zip code.
This would eliminate you losing all your favorite and any other setting that you have.
I did this a few days ago but it was on an HDDVR.

Good luck.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for the help, folks. I will be giving this a try tonight. 

ThomasM, when you say take note of the info on the screen...do you mean the azimuth/such info? I'm at work right now so I'm not familiar with the exact content on that screen. If I'm thinking about the same page you are, when I press "Menu" on the remote, and go to the "...Setup" submenu, I *am* shown the CORRECT zip code. Though every time I go to TWC I'm shown that 90245 forecast.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

BearsFan said:


> Thanks for the help, folks. I will be giving this a try tonight.
> 
> ThomasM, when you say take note of the info on the screen...do you mean the azimuth/such info? I'm at work right now so I'm not familiar with the exact content on that screen. If I'm thinking about the same page you are, when I press "Menu" on the remote, and go to the "...Setup" submenu, I *am* shown the CORRECT zip code. Though every time I go to TWC I'm shown that 90245 forecast.


If you are referring to pressing the "Active " button and then going to the weather, do this:
Go there,
choose "My Cities",
At the bottom of the page it has a spot for you to change "ChangeHomeZip".
Do it.

Pressing the Red Button when on the actual Weather Channel might be getting the location from the above also. I am not sure how that works.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My last post works on SD and HD sets. I just changed the Zip for my home and it came up on the Weather channel with that zip when I pushed the red button and the Active Button.
I set it back to my real zip and all is correct again.

Good luck.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

BearsFan said:


> Thanks for the help, folks. I will be giving this a try tonight.
> 
> ThomasM, when you say take note of the info on the screen...do you mean the azimuth/such info? I'm at work right now so I'm not familiar with the exact content on that screen. If I'm thinking about the same page you are, when I press "Menu" on the remote, and go to the "...Setup" submenu, I *am* shown the CORRECT zip code. Though every time I go to TWC I'm shown that 90245 forecast.


No, that info is just needed if you are installing or reaiming your dish antenna. You need to note the TYPE of dish antenna you have (18" round, 3-LNB oval, etc.). You also might be asked a question about a multiswitch (SWM). The current values for these settings are displayed on the INFO & TEST screen found in the SETUP menu.

Since you tried to change your ZIP code "the easy way" before and it didn't work, I still recommend you reset EVERYTHING which goes through the non-volatile memory in your receiver and sets everything back to factory default settings-just like it was when it first came out of the box.

I have had issues in the past with DVR receivers that required this drastic step when some of the data was corrupted and the receiver didn't operate correctly. Unfortunately, with a DVR you lose all your recordings in addition to all the settings.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

ThomasM said:


> No, that info is just needed if you are installing or reaiming your dish antenna. You need to note the TYPE of dish antenna you have (18" round, 3-LNB oval, etc.). You also might be asked a question about a multiswitch (SWM). The current values for these settings are displayed on the INFO & TEST screen found in the SETUP menu.
> 
> Since you tried to change your ZIP code "the easy way" before and it didn't work, I still recommend you reset EVERYTHING which goes through the non-volatile memory in your receiver and sets everything back to factory default settings-just like it was when it first came out of the box.
> 
> I have had issues in the past with DVR receivers that required this drastic step when some of the data was corrupted and the receiver didn't operate correctly. Unfortunately, with a DVR you lose all your recordings in addition to all the settings.


He only has a problem with the Weather Zip Code.

ThomasM, when you say take note of the info on the screen...do you mean the azimuth/such info? I'm at work right now so I'm not familiar with the exact content on that screen. If I'm thinking about the same page you are, *when I press "Menu" on the remote, and go to the "...Setup" submenu, I *am* shown the CORRECT zip code*. *Though every time I go to TWC I'm shown that 90245 forecast.*

90245 was the default zip codes in each of my 3 receivers for the "My Cities" , Forecast and Radar, before we changed them to the correct one. I guess we will find out tomorrow if anything worked.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Consider this case CLOSED! 

....errrrrrrr, almost. I think.

I just did the "Reset Everything" action. Sure enough, it worked. There was a strange screen after the "Hello. Your DirecTV Receiver is Starting Up" screen, half the screen was the same color blue & the other half was bright white vertical lines. Lasted about a minute. Odd.

Then the receiver started up; went to channel 201 (I think, or 200, don't remember). I proceeded to go to the Setup screen; and after the reset the zip code reads: 

00000

??????

However, when I went to The Weather Channel, it *did* show my correct Zip Code. Same thing when I pressed the "Active" key. 

Also interesting, the "My Cities" that I had set up when I got this receiver 1.5 years ago were back in the receiver's memory along with my home zip code. I was amazed.

BTW, I was NOT asked about my receiver type (just the basic 18" round; actually, it's the same Hughes 18" dish I got when I signed up for D* back in 1999, it's traveled around the country with me), but the Setup screen does show the right kind of dish; nor was I asked to give my Zip Code after the receiver started up. 

So as I sit, my receiver is back to...normal. TWC shows my local forecasts, the cities I had entered a long time ago are there, Active shows my home zip code...the only thing left that's perplexing is that now in the Setup screen my zip code reads 00000.

Anything to worry about?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

BearsFan said:


> Consider this case CLOSED!
> 
> ....errrrrrrr, almost. I think.
> 
> ...


Glad it is working for you now.

The only thing that I see that the zip in the setup does is to give you the angles, twist, etc. of the dish setting for the zip code. I had one of the 2 that they set up that was left at 00000. I went into setup and changed the zip and it gave me different setting for aligning the dish.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> Glad it is working for you now.
> 
> The only thing that I see that the zip in the setup does is to give you the angles, twist, etc. of the dish setting for the zip code. I had one of the 2 that they set up that was left at 00000. I went into setup and changed the zip and it gave me different setting for aligning the dish.


Thanks again, everyone, for your help.

I'm an admitted simpleton, so I gotta admit I can't find the place to change that zip code. I mean, I know I can get the alignment info either online or on the phone, but the "anal retentive" in me wants the correct zip shown there. Is there a place to enter it in? Using the remote there's now option I can arrow a cursor to in order to change the zip.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

BearsFan said:


> Thanks again, everyone, for your help.
> 
> I'm an admitted simpleton, so I gotta admit I can't find the place to change that zip code. I mean, I know I can get the alignment info either online or on the phone, but the "anal retentive" in me wants the correct zip shown there. Is there a place to enter it in? Using the remote there's now option I can arrow a cursor to in order to change the zip.


Go to Menu,
Setup,
Info and make sure you know what the dish type is,
Then go to Satellite,
At this point choose to Repeat Satellite Setup,
Follow the instructions on the screen ( Do the Manual Setup, not Auto )

Good luck.


----------



## Hydrostan (Dec 4, 2013)

I called Direct TV and asked for their help on this topic. The Tech said they were aware of it, but engineering had no fix yet. As I had him on the phone I tried changing the zip using the Active button fix. It worked, he was amazed and wrote everything down!


----------

